# PROBOTIX



## papermaker (Jun 12, 2013)

Just thought I'd put this out there! BUYER BEWARE! I don't like to slam anyone in public but sometime a little swift kick in the .ss doesn't hurt.


----------



## xyz_dude (Jun 14, 2013)

papermaker said:


> Just thought I'd put this out there! BUYER BEWARE! I don't like to slam anyone in public but sometime a little swift kick in the .ss doesn't hurt.




Well you gotta give us a little bit more details atleast lol


----------



## jimemack (Jun 15, 2013)

He's right, from my perspective, based on his other thread. Here's an excerpt:

"This morning I got brave and thought that I would put power to my new  system. After I tried unsuccessfully to configure the software I  contacted Probotix and discovered that with the PBX-USB board I can't  use Mach 3 according to them. So against my better judgment I bought  what I thought was their software. I finally got the activation code  this afternoon and attempted to install it . After several attempts to  get loaded I was about to give them a call. After 5pm no tech service.  I'm really getting frustrated with the whole thing. I thought that  hobbies were suppose to be relaxing and not stressful. Well maybe  tomorrow."


----------



## papermaker (Jun 15, 2013)

It seems that Probotix doesn't support the software for the PBX-UBS breakout board that they sell. This is however supported by Planet-USB. Although I never got to speak directly with anyone the person that I e-mailed was to say the least VERY RUDE!!             I didn't expect to be insulted in the first reply from him. Anyway my issue with not being able to load the software never was resolved. He told me that I wasn't capable of loading software and that I should try to find someone that was . He also suggested that I might try a different computer,which I had my wife attempt loading the software to her computer. This is what she does at her job so I know that she is "capable".    Well she got the same results. It ended without the software being loading and no solution to my problem.    Well after thinking the problem through I took somebody's advice and asked that they return my parallel port board back to me and they ( Probotic) are going to send me another USB breakout board.   Like I said ,this is a hobby for me to relax and enjoy. I relied on a company to help me get started and everything I have for electronics was on there recommendation. If I had known more about computers and electronics I probably would have bought the components and built my own system. Knowing what I know now I would have saved me a boatload of money. I'm $800 deep into this already and I am sure that what I have I could have bought outright for around half of that.


----------



## westmc45 (Oct 1, 2013)

I bought a Probotix Breakout board and the CNC Kit but asked a lot of questions before hand this saved me from getting the wrong kit. Mine works very well but if have the RF board. I had issues with the Parallel port not working at first but after trial and error I got everything to work. I called the Tech people there and they always helped me out. Mach 3 works very well on my old beater computer that I had from like 5 years ago.


----------



## papermaker (Oct 1, 2013)

My PBX-RF parallel port breakout board works fine now. It took a lot of frigging around to get to that point. I too asked a lot of questions before I bought anything and explained to the technician what I had for a computer. I went with their recommendations and ordered exactly that. I found that they were reluctant to refund money for the wrong parts, less than patient when trying to resolve  technical issues and would not act as a go between when there we issues with a product they sell but relied on the original manufacturer to provide technical support.


----------

